# Looking for purchasing good quality probiotics



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello everyone ,

I wanted to ask if anyone gives probiotics , Becky new food California Lamb Meal grain free has no probiotics and i want to suplement her any ideas of good quality probiotic??????? i saw Dr . Becker but shipping to Canada is 21 $  

Anna oxoxoxo


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Crystal carries the Animal Essentials line in her store. AE makes a fabulous probiotic. Not sure what the shipping to Canada would be, but I'd check with her.

Pampered Pet Boutique LLC Home Page


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you so much Marj , going to check right now  oxoxoxxo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is the one I am currently using:







And the one i also like:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have used the Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes & Probiotics and I feel that they really were beneficial when London was having digestive issues.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Here is the one I am currently using:
> Amazon.com: Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes & Probiotics (100 Grams): Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Silvia ,

just wondering how long have yoiu benn using this product ?? is it capsules or powder ??? does it taste good ???? how much do you give your fluffs , Becky is 4 pounds.......


Anna oxoxoxox


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I recently bought priobotic miracle its in powder form and flavorless.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

First I got Animal Essentials and used the whole container. Then I tried the ...oh wait, both links I gave you are the same. Well, anyway, several months. You sprinkle a very small amount over their food. I am a big believer in maintaining healthy flora...I eat live culture yogurt every day of my life.

Here is the link to the other good one. 




www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002AYQ94/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00
They are both a powder. They should both be refrigerated. My dogs have had no objection to either. My dogs seem to have no digestive issues...it is just good maintenance as far as I am concerned.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Silvia me too I also beleive in the use of probiotics  and disapointed that California Natural does not spray their dog food with anything like this ..... so if Becky takes to her new food i will have to add a supplement probiotic Luna gets some in her food Horizon Legacy ......

thank you so much 

Anna oxoxxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We've been using the Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes & Probiotics for a couple of years now and love it! I order directly from AE or from Amazon if I can find it with prime shipping. I tried another brand for a while and they didn't seem to have as nice "results" if you know what I mean!


----------

